# I get a "403 Forbidden" when I try to access this site...



## Decker (Nov 21, 2007)

It only happens when I'm using no proxy though. Right now I'm using a supposedly Australian proxy, but when I disable it, I get a 403 Forbidden, saying:
*Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access /forum/index.php on this server. 
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



Is it a problem with my ISP, or...? This hasn't occurred before.




Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2007)

Assuming you're running a windows pc, please do the following:

Click on Start and select Run

If Windows 95/98/ME type command and hit enter
If Windows 2000/XP/Vista type cmd and hit enter

at the prompt type ping martialtalk.com

It will say something like Pinging MartialTalk.com (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) where the xxx are numbers.

Please post that number sequence here, and the exact URL you are tryng to reach.


Thanks.


----------



## Carol (Nov 21, 2007)

Edit..never mind, Bob posted before I did.


----------



## Decker (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the fast responses!

The number I get is 72.36.239.214 .

All 4 pings could get through, with an average time of 245 ms. It also showed TTL = 48, 46, 48, 48 for the first to fourth pings respectively.

I can't access any of the forum pages, but I can access http://www.martialtalk.com/index.shtml .

Clicking on the "Forums" link there (among other things, including accessing my bookmarks of pages here) gives me the error. Link url is http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/index.php .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, you're getting the right IP address so you are hitting our server, but it's rejecing you for some reason.

I checked our log files and server configuration, and your ISP is on our blocked list, which is why you're getting the errors. I'm looking into the "why" now.  Will update shortly.


----------



## Decker (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks very much man.

Weirdly I also have this trouble with some other websites, with them being accessible only via proxy, but without the error message...
Never mind, that's another problem.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2007)

Basically, your isp is on some block lists, due to some spam issues it seems. I opened a small hole for you which should allow you access most of the time.  If you get locked out like this again, do the proxy thing again and let us know and we'll see if we can tweak the hole a bit better for ya.


----------



## Decker (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks a million man.


----------

